# ****Tourist visa help****



## vickyrubal (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi All,
My wife is pregnant and we are expecting a baby soon,because there is nobody else in our family who is in Australia that's why we are thinking to invite my parents from India.I heard that when we write an invitation letter(as its mandatory to attach when applying) we should not write that we are inviting them because of the pregnancy,as immigration think they will do the baby sitting job and one more oz will loose 1 baby sitting job.I am confused..If i cant write this reason than can anyone please tell me what will be the good reason to write on invitation letter?
Thanks in advance :0)


----------



## holly (Dec 11, 2011)

It doesnt sound right that they would deny you for those reasons, i think its fine to explain that you and your parents want them to be here for the birth. But this is just my personal opinion.


----------



## Princess (Jul 1, 2012)

I think it would be better if you tell them that your wife will be giving birth soon and that her parents would like to be present during that special day. Just don't say that they will babysit hehe.. I'm sure they will understand that.

*Just an opinion too*


----------



## mireakel (Aug 27, 2012)

We have invited our parents here as well when my wife gave birth last May. I wrote to immigration an invitation letter that they will help me to look after my wife and baby. There is no problem and our parents was granted a tourist visa for 6 months.


----------



## rit.mehta (Apr 28, 2013)

*Letter Sample*

Hi Vicky

I am in the exact situation right now. I was wondering if your parents got visa and for how many months? Do you have the copy of the letter - it would be great if you can share the same.



vickyrubal said:


> Hi All,
> My wife is pregnant and we are expecting a baby soon,because there is nobody else in our family who is in Australia that's why we are thinking to invite my parents from India.I heard that when we write an invitation letter(as its mandatory to attach when applying) we should not write that we are inviting them because of the pregnancy,as immigration think they will do the baby sitting job and one more oz will loose 1 baby sitting job.I am confused..If i cant write this reason than can anyone please tell me what will be the good reason to write on invitation letter?
> Thanks in advance :0)


----------



## vickyrubal (Jun 23, 2012)

rit.mehta said:


> Hi Vicky
> 
> I am in the exact situation right now. I was wondering if your parents got visa and for how many months? Do you have the copy of the letter - it would be great if you can share the same.


Hi rit,
Yes my parents got the visa in just 5 days,there is no problem to mention that your wife is pregnant and she's gonna deliver soon,but make sure you attach a letter from GP indicating the delivery date and your wife wants her parents-in-law to come and be present when baby arrives.I applied for them for 3 months as my father is still employed with Indian Govt.They got the visa with no problem.Let me know if any other query.


----------

